# Where do you hail from?



## Princess Ivy (Aug 19, 2006)

no, i don't want to know what country you're from, or even which site you're from, rather i was wondering which fantasy / scifi habitiat you call home. Is it the discworld? arakis? Xanth (like me), The Ringworld? Pern? The ninestar league? the federation? or one of the millions of others.







Edit: i know we've had these things before, but with so many new members on board, i thought it'd be easier to start again instead of resurecting.


----------



## Culhwch (Aug 19, 2006)

Westeros, by way of Bernard Cornwell's Dark Ages Britain.


----------



## Trey Greyjoy (Aug 19, 2006)

Westeros, but I travel often with Corwin....


----------



## sanityassassin (Aug 19, 2006)

It would have to be the land of the Drenai or the Rigante


----------



## Mouse (Aug 19, 2006)

The Six Duchies for me!


----------



## SteveR (Aug 19, 2006)

The Culture - definitely.


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 19, 2006)

Metropolis (Lang's not Superman's)


----------



## Pyan (Aug 19, 2006)

Probably from Known Space


----------



## Cloud (Aug 19, 2006)

fantasy habitat? uh . . . 

California?


----------



## Carolyn Hill (Aug 19, 2006)

I'm from the same 'verse as Pyanfaruk:  _Firefly_'s Known Space.

I take vacations in Sharon Lee and Steve Miller's Liaden universe.


----------



## nixie (Aug 19, 2006)

Malazan, Erikson's world


----------



## Rosemary (Aug 19, 2006)

Tencendor - Sara Douglass's world (at the moment)


----------



## Prefx (Aug 19, 2006)

Hyperion.


----------



## Thunderchild (Aug 20, 2006)

thistle down city fron eon


----------



## j d worthington (Aug 20, 2006)

For me, it'd have to be a combination of HPL's haunted New England and its mirror-twin, the Dreamlands....


----------



## Milk (Aug 20, 2006)

The Moon, in any of John Varley's Nine Worlds Saga books.


----------



## -putawaythosepliers- (Aug 20, 2006)

Robin Hobbs the six duchies, since recently.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 20, 2006)

If I was in a bad mood - I think I'd like to see the seedier side of Chasm City (Alastair Reynolds book of same name - cool book!)


----------



## nixie (Aug 20, 2006)

I do like to visit Midkemia, now and then


----------



## ScottSF (Aug 21, 2006)

That would have to be Meaney's Nulapeiron.  There's lots to explore and lots of places to hide, which is good because it gets terrifying here sometimes.

Long live lord One-arm!


----------



## Nesacat (Aug 21, 2006)

It's usually the mythical worlds of India, Egypt, China and Japan with frequent visits the Dreamlands and Gormenghast.


----------



## Hiro Protagonist (Aug 21, 2006)

the metaverse


----------



## Taltos (Aug 21, 2006)

Adrilankha in Dragaeran Empire or TunFaire


----------



## scalem X (Aug 21, 2006)

Japan during Azuchi-Momoyama jidai.
It depends on my class too ofcourse


----------



## Azathoth (Aug 21, 2006)

I'm from Halloween Town, from the Nightmare Before Christmas (heh heh).


----------



## A1ien (Aug 21, 2006)

The Culture most definitely. 

Or for fantasy it would have to be Britain in the novel Mr. Norrel and Jonathon Strange. Obviously I would be a wealthy gentlemen with time to study magic!


----------



## SteveR (Aug 21, 2006)

A1ien said:
			
		

> The Culture most definitely.



I want my own Knife Missile!


----------



## Cerberus (Aug 22, 2006)

I travel all over never settling in one place for any length of time, all though I do return often to the Discworld and The Sprawl.


----------



## A1ien (Aug 22, 2006)

SteveR said:
			
		

> I want my own Knife Missile!


 
That would be *very* cool!  

I love the idea of total freedom as well. To be who you want where you want as you want. And total control over your body as well! Fantastic.


----------



## carrie221 (Aug 23, 2006)

Hmm well The Republic (starwars) with visits to Narnia and Middle Earth

*ducking head* I know I am boring but the are so mystical


----------



## Ash (Aug 23, 2006)

I see I'm not alone in hailing from the hedonistic and technologically advanced society known as The Culture.


----------



## Tau Zero (Aug 26, 2006)

I'd probably spend a lot of time in Flux and Anchor, with regular visits to the Nightside.  Then again, a trip to the Well World should proove interesting!


----------



## Curt Chiarelli (Aug 27, 2006)

The ancient seaport of Arkham by way of Caprona and lovely Tintagel before it.


----------



## kyektulu (Aug 27, 2006)

*I would most certainly hail from Krynn... Go Dragonlance! *


----------



## kyektulu (Aug 27, 2006)

nixie said:
			
		

> I do like to visit Midkemia, now and then



*
Oh Midkemia... I didnt think of there... but I will stick 2 Krynn and get one of those magic portols and visit u in Midkemia Nixie! *


----------



## The Ace (Nov 16, 2006)

Got to be Unseen University, where I give occasional lectures in room 3B and only see the Faculty at mealtimes (apart from my great friend and informal boss, the Librarian) .


----------



## Pyan (Nov 16, 2006)

Brown Rat said:


> I'm from the same 'verse as Pyanfaruk: _Firefly_'s Known Space.


 
Errr.. I meant _*Larry Niven's*_ Known Space,actually:

.Known Space - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I missed _Firefly_ - no Sky, you see.


----------



## Triceratops (Nov 17, 2006)

The second dirt rock in the Tau Ceti system called Georgian Sidus.

Tri


----------



## dark druid (Nov 17, 2006)

pern but i'd holiday on discworld


----------



## Harpo (Nov 17, 2006)

Riverworld


----------



## SpaceShip (Nov 17, 2006)

Emerald City


----------



## Perpetual Man (Nov 17, 2006)

Recluce, for the time being anyway. (Although Gallifrey sounds quite cool, and I might have a TARDIS to hope between worlds...)


----------



## Parson (Nov 17, 2006)

*For me there's nothing like Manticore. I have several times sallied forth into the honorverse to great enjoyment and victory.*


----------



## Talysia (Nov 17, 2006)

For me, it would have to be Pern.


----------



## beenorthern (Nov 26, 2006)

Cynosure

Any city where one can find a copy of *The Junior Woodchucks Handbook* in a used bookstore sounds like a bibliovore's delight.  As long as one picks a district carefully ...  I think I'd like lower gravity and a longer day.


----------



## K. Riehl (Nov 27, 2006)

Amber
I believe all of your worlds could be accessed from Amber as well


----------



## MemmoN (Dec 31, 2006)

northern territories with the Sull and the naysayer. But I visit beyond the wall also with the children og the forest.


----------



## Kitera (Jan 1, 2007)

The Six Duchies, Buckeep Castle =D


----------



## apokalypsis (Jan 2, 2007)

Qwghlm, with occasional visits to the Sultanate of Kinakuta


----------



## sci-fi girl (Jan 2, 2007)

It would have be Ankh-Morpok; the Unseen Library is an open door to all other libraries...


----------



## HappyHippo (Jan 4, 2007)

Neverwhere's London Below.

I'd also like to Give LE MOdesitt's Recluce a try.


----------



## Alurny (Jan 4, 2007)

Shady Vale, Southlands. Sword of Shannara

Or Thrax, Shadow,Claw,Sword and Citadel,  Gene Wolfe


----------



## Beldarius (Mar 27, 2007)

...Whoops. xD Well, I (or actually my alter ego Beldarius) hail from the world of Belgariad, but I (or he) tend to travel to another worlds via the Astral Realm (...I got that idea from the Forgotten Realms books of R.A. Salvatore).

Currently I'm on Yavin 4 during the "Jedi Academy" saga, witnessing Luke Skywalker and Kyp Durron ending up fighting. xD


----------



## Fahim (Mar 28, 2007)

Hmm ... interesting thread this  I love Pratchett and Discworld should have been the immediate answer but once I thought about it, I realized that while I love the stories, I wouldn't want to live there  In fact, I'm not sure I can think of any imagined realm that I would want to be from with perhaps the exception of some of Enid Blyton's worlds (the Faraway Tree for example) or Piers Anthony's Xanth ...


----------



## deletrix (Mar 28, 2007)

I'm from the Netsphere.


----------



## Dr. Atomic (Mar 31, 2007)

I grew up in New England, so I've had enough of HPL's terrifying little world. Cool to read about, but I'm glad I moved out. Most people have mice in their attic, we had things that existed in 14 different phases of time and space, and every once in a while came downstairs to eat our pets. Yikes.

So I think I'd like to move to Earth, circa the year 3000, as envisioned in _Futurama_.


----------



## The DeadMan (Apr 5, 2007)

The Commonwealth - From "Silverlock" by George Myers Myers.


----------



## Culhwch (Apr 5, 2007)

Dr. Atomic said:


> So I think I'd like to move to Earth, circa the year 3000, as envisioned in _Futurama_.


 
Good choice.


----------



## Connavar (Apr 5, 2007)

I am a descendent of Rigantis and a proud member of the Rigante Clan.

Bane the ******* is our current king


----------



## Anomaly (Apr 6, 2007)

I would hail from Earth. 21st century Earth. But I would somehow be sent on purpose or accidentally to the far reaches. Kind of like a Farscape idea.
In this way I could experience all I could with my current reference.
The wonder or terror of it all. To see other worlds, technologies, races and so on. Then bring all the new knowledge back to my old neighborhood. Give back to improve our lot.And hopefully not be thought bonkers in the process.


----------



## Culhwch (Apr 6, 2007)

Anomaly said:


> And hopefully not be thought bonkers in the process.


 
Don't like your chances there.

'Where have you been, then, Anomaly? Haven't seen you in days...'

'I've been to the far edge of the universe. I've conversed with beings the like of which have never been envisiaged. I've had experiences the human mind can barely process.'

[silence]

'Riiiiiiiiiiight. I have to go stand over here now.'


----------



## daisybee (Apr 6, 2007)

Now that Fahim has mentioned Enid Blyton I feel safe to say-if I could hail from anywhere it would be the time and place of the Famous Five! 
In my world I live on Kirin Island and eat apples and chunks of cheese all day, whilst discovering buried treasure and acquiring a gorgeous tan, because it is always summer! Maybe not fantasy, but bliss none the less. 
Or, I would hail from Earth, but the Earth Harry Harrison describes in West of Eden. Talking dinosaurs. Cool stuff.


----------



## Anomaly (Apr 7, 2007)

CULHWCH,
I could say I've been to the far reaches, but then bonkers I would be!!

No. Had to move my apt in NYC. Downtown to Uptown. Lots of things to take care of there. I'm far enough away from my office I have now become a NYC subway commuter. Come to think of it this may be the far reaches.
I feel quite certain I have spotted a few alien species down in the tunnels.

Thanks for noticing my absence


----------



## brsrkrkomdy (Apr 9, 2007)

I could be from anywhere in time and place and space due to the space/time continuum due to my readings of Lovecraft, Clark Ashton Smith, Hodgson, Stoker, Howard, LeFanu, or Kipling.

I could be in:

Yuggoth
Zothique
Averoigne
Xiccarph
Posiedonis
Sargasso
Ireland
England
Innsmouth
Rama

Take your pick.


----------



## Triceratops (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm definitely on Poul Anderson's Virgin Planet.  Gee, I wonder why that?
 
Tri


----------



## gully_foyle (Apr 25, 2007)

Betelgeuse 5. Guess who I went to school with.


----------



## owl (May 2, 2007)

Newford - Charles De Lints Fictional canadian city, 

or 

Shannara


----------



## Who's Wee Dug (May 2, 2007)

TANELORN with a stay in RIVENDELL.


----------



## manephelien (May 3, 2007)

Middle-Earth, but only if I could be an elf, immune to the ills besetting humanity and good healing magic for most injuries.

Babylon 5 universe in the third age of mankind.

I love reading about Discworld, Pern, the Six Duchies etc, but I have a very low pain threshold and wouldn't want to live in any society with rudimentary or primitive knowledge of medicine.


----------



## Majimaune (May 3, 2007)

gully_foyle said:


> Betelgeuse 5. Guess who I went to school with.


ZB the 1st?

Ummmm I would have to say I am from somewhere in M.E.


----------



## chrispenycate (May 3, 2007)

Actually, I suspect I'm a Vulcain (plastic surgery can do wonders for the ears) or some other emotionless, analytic being ("does not compute; exterminate")
Not what I would have chosen; a barbarian warrior with a sword or raygun sounds much more appealing.
But one doesn't get to choose one's parents unless one is the Dalai Llama: and it's better than being a Vogon.


----------



## scalem X (May 3, 2007)

> But one doesn't get to choose one's parents unless one is the Dalai Llama


Unless I'm mistaken: 'don't you mean a Buddha'
According to Buddhism belief, Buddha chose his parents. I'm not sure the Dalai lama has any choice in the matter.


----------



## Rane Longfox (May 3, 2007)

Vogsphere, judging by what the mirror tells me every morning. And my mercifully rare attempts at writing poetry


----------



## Majimaune (May 4, 2007)

"Never let a Vogon read you poetry."


----------



## fantasy noob (May 15, 2007)

ive always thought of myself as a geidi prime kinda guy the baron is my hero


----------



## Gothic_Angelica (May 15, 2007)

Crydee or sorcerer's isle, Midkemia


----------



## Tillane (May 15, 2007)

Either Jeamland or the Vurt, I reckon.


----------



## JDP (May 16, 2007)

I'd be an exile in the pleistocene á la Julian May's saga of the exiles.


----------



## The Pelagic Argosy (May 16, 2007)

Morrowind.  

I had a lovely cabin on a lake there, after its previous occupant met with an unfortunate accident.


----------



## fantasy noob (May 16, 2007)

i think ive been to that cabin (that games owns)


----------



## Timewalker (May 19, 2007)

I can't choose just one place and time. I'd be from Arrakis, Krynn, Darkover, Poul Anderson's Time Patrol, Gallifrey (but I'd soon steal a Tardis and be gone!), the Library of Alexandria, Imperial Rome, Majipoor... and a lot of other places besides.


----------



## Tabasco (May 19, 2007)

Greetings from Otherland. Stop by sometime. We can have some drinks at Mr. J's.


----------



## Mo Zurk (May 22, 2007)

Valdemar, and I really wish you white horses would quit looking at me like that.... those eyes, they ain't natural...


----------



## mirinda (May 23, 2007)

Hmm oh so many, Pern, Tencendor (great choice rosemary!), LOTR you know the usual intriguing things.


----------



## Rawled Demha (May 26, 2007)

the lands of the Drenai is where i was born, but i was raised among the Rigante....


----------



## ilthaniel (May 26, 2007)

Well, lets think; Barrayar, Kelewan, Gryphon, Argonath and many more...
But I guess it would be easiest to live in Heinlein's Number of the beast world, so I could nick Lucy and travel to all of them.


----------



## Dexter (Jul 19, 2007)

My favorite worlds are Zelazny's Amber, McKillip's Riddle-Master's world, and Donaldson's Land. Pretty much in that order.


----------



## george c (Dec 10, 2007)

make mine winterfell or any king,knight era.....


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Dec 10, 2007)

Winterfell of course!


----------



## Ramoth's Rider (Dec 10, 2007)

I think i was born on Pern, and then have been flitting about in the Hall of Worlds to various places! I loved Krynn, i think the Kender are so cute!


----------



## Triceratops (Dec 10, 2007)

I live on Poul Anderson's Virgin Planet.  There's a lot of work to be done there, if I do say so.

Tri


----------



## Sassee (Jan 4, 2008)

It isn't so much the place or time but the company I keep.  Lately I've been seen in the company of werewolves, Fey, vampires, demons... it gets pretty interesting when I invite friends over!  I had to clean the carpet after the last visit, the smoke stains won't come off the wall, and I still can't find any of my iron cookware.


----------



## TheManager (Jan 4, 2008)

The Chalk and sometimes Neverland. I do enjoy flying every now and again


----------



## Fake Vencar (Jan 4, 2008)

Midkemia. From Dolgan's clan


----------



## Reading_fanatic (Jan 5, 2008)

Randland from the WOT


----------



## UltraCulture (Feb 5, 2008)

Mmm, could be a few places, Bas-Lag,Abarat, or somewhere within Revelation Space.


----------



## Xwing Mom (Feb 6, 2008)

Lothlorian.....an elf married to a  hobbit


----------



## BladeOfFire (Feb 7, 2008)

I am from Midgard.


----------



## Redtail (Feb 7, 2008)

Originally Narnia, then Pern..


----------



## JFLewis (Feb 8, 2008)

I guess I'd have to say Roger Zelazny's Amber was my home for a long time, but I've finally accept that I was adopted (I *knew* I didn't look like Corwin) and my own creation, Void City, is my true home.


----------



## steve bolger (Feb 10, 2008)

definitely the malazan world, but i holiday in midkemia and kekewan among others


----------



## BladeOfFire (Feb 10, 2008)

I am from the place where the Faerie people rule. I am from the place of my ancestors, that traveled through blood and bone. I am from great people never giving up. I am from love and family. I am from life.


----------



## Rodders (Apr 10, 2009)

The League of Non-Aligned Worlds.


----------

